# Getting my old mountain bike ready for use



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

As I've become too lardy of late (now over 16st ) and I can't run because of arthritis, bad knees etc. I've decided to try and get my MTB back in action and get some miles in and fat off.

I have an oldskool Raleigh Cajun which is about 23 years old. It has a quick release hub on the front wheel but not on the back.

Does anyone have any idea how much a 'bikeman' would charge to have a quick release hub fitted to the back wheel? I've got no money at the moment so the present Mrs Method Man said she'd give me a little bit of cash to get sorted (new tubes etc.)

I've got some pedals from 'yonks' ago to fit. Am I correct in remembering that they are reverse threaded into the crank arm?

Had a bit of a wheel round this morning and it felt good on the road tyres compared with when I previously rode it on knobblies.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Wheel builds come in around £30 + the cost of spokes. (Nottingham area)
Depends on what you want, my last one cost around £100 for a hope Hub and wheel build.
Check the sales for hubs and then a local repair shop for the build
Can't comment on pedals as the last time I removed a set was about 8 years ago


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

possul said:


> Wheel builds come in around £30 + the cost of spokes. (Nottingham area)
> Depends on what you want, my last one cost around £100 for a hope Hub and wheel build.
> Check the sales for hubs and then a local repair shop for the build
> Can't comment on pedals as the last time I removed a set was about 8 years ago


OK, cheers. Have had a look on good old YouTube and can see what I need to do it myself so reckon I might have a go and save a few quid.

Got an axle and quick release spindle spotted on eBay for £9.99: just need to see what size cone spanner I need.

Raleigh don't deal with customer enquiries - you have to go via their dealers


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

If your near derbyshire I can do any work on bikes at a better rate than a bike shop. i can build wheels an service shocks an bikes, to swap the axle you need a 135mm qr axel its a pain it the **** somtimes as they have lose bearings they will fall out so you will need bearings and grease, I'd say if its old the freehub may be done might be best getting a cheap wheel crc have cheepo ones on decathlon I'd say that's your best bet to get you rolling again.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Often the older frames are not quick release (IE they are slotted drop outs)...

in fitting a qr wheel your in for a world of pain or hassle..

a bolted on rear wheel has extra grip against the pulling force on the wheel from the chain fitting a qr hub or axle will not have the same grip and the wheel will pull out of the drop outs...










(bolt on frame)










QR frame


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Might be better getting a new bike off flea bay. I picked up one last yr for £30. It's nothing flash but was in excellent condition. I only wanted it so i could keep up with my daughters rather than them having to wait for me walking.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

posted in wrong thread lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

As long as the rear gear hanger is a part of the frame it should not cost too much.

The spindle part can be changesdand a qr spindle added in its place. A local bike shop should manage it quite cheaply i would have thought.

Whats the reason for wanting a qr rear wheel?


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> As long as the rear gear hanger is a part of the frame it should not cost too much.
> 
> The spindle part can be changesdand a qr spindle added in its place. A local bike shop should manage it quite cheaply i would have thought.
> 
> *Whats the reason for wanting a qr rear wheel?*


I'm prone to punctures on the blooming thing (or at least I was) and we now have a smaller car so QR would make life a bit easier for transport.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

dillinja999 said:


>


Wrong thread I think chap. :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Method Man said:


> I'm prone to punctures on the blooming thing (or at least I was) and we now have a smaller car so QR would make life a bit easier for transport.


Yep its a pest with a bolt up wheel when putting them in the car 

Should be a cheap fix for you, what sort of hubs does it have, are they shimano?


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

**** tyres won't help get some maxxis high rollers, stop the punctures an let you ride it harder


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Yep its a pest with a bolt up wheel when putting them in the car
> 
> Should be a cheap fix for you, what sort of hubs does it have, are they shimano?


Dunno at the moment mate will have to have another look but missus is home now so I've got an hour or so of moaning to get through!

The rest of the running gear is Shimano so I'm betting the hubs are as well.

I don't know why it has a fixed bolt axle hub thingy on the back as the bike cost nearly £300 back in the very early 90s. It's got Reynolds tubing for those in the know.

My Peugeot road bike from 1983 has QRs all round so I know how handy they are and that fits in the back of the Meriva (frame + wheels) no problem.


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Shouldn't have an issue fitting to either style of frame/mech set up. Best option would be a cheapish new rear wheel. Probably around £40.00 the freewheel/cassette would need removing, but a good bike shop should do that it you bought a wheel from them. Would be easier than fitting a qr axle.

Josh


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Method Man said:


> Dunno at the moment mate will have to have another look but missus is home now so I've got an hour or so of moaning to get through!
> 
> The rest of the running gear is Shimano so I'm betting the hubs are as well.
> 
> ...


Reynolds make good cro-mo frames, i would guess the rear gear hanger will be a part of the frame making the swap easy.
I had a 1991 Diamond Back, shimano sti 300gs gears, great bike :thumb:


----------

